# GSM GALAXY NEXUS 4.1 DUMP



## b16

_Obligatory disclaimer: You are responsible for any consequences resulting from tweaking, rooting, or modifying your phone or tablet. If something out of the ordinary happens we can't guarantee that it can be undone. Neither RootzWiki nor the developers associated with the contained ROMs, mods, themes, tweaks, or leaks are in any way liable for anything that happens beyond this point._​
This is not the official and final Jellybean edition; this is the preview build that was rolled out at Google I/O. There may be bugs, crashes, freezes, or other issues. The butter may leak out. Install at your own risk, and make sure to enjoy yourself when you do.

This file is a nandroid, flashable through TWRP.

*GSM Galaxy Nexus, Jellybean Preview Build*​
Download link
Mirror 1

More mirrors are being added as they are submitted. Please mirror and post in this thread.

CWM Flashable Radios, i9350

Download


----------



## b16

http://minus.com/lby5qoGOSNGmyS PLEASE MIRROR


----------



## Adelos

Do your magic devs.


----------



## jdkoreclipse

b16 said:


> http://minus.com/lby5qoGOSNGmyS PLEASE MIRROR


Thanks b16...waiting and reading that XDA thread was getting to be too much


----------



## sonicxml

b16 said:


> http://minus.com/lby5qoGOSNGmyS PLEASE MIRROR


Thank ye kindly.


----------



## winner00

b16 said:


> 4.1 Nandroid from a GSM GSM GSM GSM GSM Galaxy Nexus. Place holder, uploading now.


So flash on toro right...


----------



## CurrentWeb

*jizz in pants*
God, it's like Christmas morning


----------



## roman

Is this for the GSM version?


----------



## NatemZ

CurrentWeb said:


> **jizz in pants**


This flashed in my head immediately


----------



## CurrentWeb

HEY B16 I FLASHED THIS IN STOCK RECOVERY ON MY UNROOTED VERIZON NEXUS NOW IT WON'T WORK I BLAME YOU


----------



## alphanu22

b16 said:


> Is this for the GSM version?


im guessing so-


----------



## NatemZ

roman said:


> Is this for the GSM version?


No, the SGIII


----------



## mdeejay

b16 waiting nexus7 system dump


----------



## 12paq

Ah! Ha ha ha! 
(my evil scientists laugh)


----------



## munchy_cool

simple question is this CWM flashable over any ROM on GSM gnex?


----------



## lefty

CurrentWeb said:


> HEY B16 I FLASHED THIS IN STOCK RECOVERY ON MY UNROOTED VERIZON NEXUS NOW IT WON'T WORK I BLAME YOU


What are you going to blame him for? *YOU* flashed it. *YOU WILLINGLY ON YOUR OWN *flashed it. When he did say it was for GSM Nexus not CDMA.
So your own fault bud. Now *YOU *have to find a way to fix it.​


----------



## NatemZ

lefty said:


> What are you going to blame him for? *YOU* flashed it. *YOU WILLINGLY ON YOUR OWN *flashed it. When he did say it was for GSM Nexus not CDMA.
> So your own fault bud. Now *YOU *have to find a way to fix it.​


Pretty sure he was joking lol


----------



## autopie

lefty said:


> What are you going to blame him for? *YOU* flashed it. *YOU WILLINGLY ON YOUR OWN *flashed it. When he did say it was for GSM Nexus not CDMA.
> So your own fault bud. Now *YOU *have to find a way to fix it.


He was either being sarcastic, or gods help us all..


----------



## sonicxml

lefty said:


> simple question is this CWM flashable over any ROM on GSM gnex?


LOL, this isn't even a flashable zip........


----------



## Nayners

Decent donation for the first dev that cooks this for Toro use. *winks at roman*

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## munchy_cool

sonicxml said:


> LOL, this isn't even a flashable zip........


my bad ..it's a nandroid ...


----------



## fortesquieu

lefty said:


> What are you going to blame him for? *YOU* flashed it. *YOU WILLINGLY ON YOUR OWN *flashed it. When he did say it was for GSM Nexus not CDMA.
> So your own fault bud. Now *YOU *have to find a way to fix it.​


He was just being sarcastic.


----------



## jdkoreclipse

Nayners said:


> Decent donation for the first dev that cooks this for Toro use. *winks at roman*
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Im on it right now . Im not sleeping until i get jb on my toro.


----------



## kennyp987

lefty said:


> What are you going to blame him for? *YOU* flashed it. *YOU WILLINGLY ON YOUR OWN *flashed it. When he did say it was for GSM Nexus not CDMA.
> So your own fault bud. Now *YOU *have to find a way to fix it.​


:: face palm::

People are so eager to flame they make themselves look stupid...by the way can I flash this on my vibrant with Odin?


----------



## p011uX

I need to change my pants..

Awaiting toro


----------



## termleech

Mirror - http://goo.gl/OCmfp


----------



## jdkoreclipse

p011uX said:


> I need to change my pants..
> 
> Awaiting toro


well ,i just got it booting

EDIT: RIL works


----------



## dscottjr81

kennyp987 said:


> :: face palm::
> 
> People are so eager to flame they make themselves look stupid...by the way can I flash this on my vibrant with Odin?


This.......


----------



## TheNeighbor

lefty said:


> What are you going to blame him for? *YOU* flashed it. *YOU WILLINGLY ON YOUR OWN *flashed it. When he did say it was for GSM Nexus not CDMA.
> So your own fault bud. Now *YOU *have to find a way to fix it.​


**face palm** seems like you've been dying to get this out. LoL. Even used CAPS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nayners

jdkoreclipse said:


> well ,i just got it booting
> 
> EDIT: RIL works


I like the sound of that! Get em!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## altimax98

jdkoreclipse said:


> well ,i just got it booting
> 
> EDIT: RIL works


* shrieeeks like a little girl at the RIL :-O

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nize2beme

been working on my own build of this all night for toro, can't wait for this, stupid patch files were making me nervous, thank you!


----------



## shabbypenguin

flashing to my toroplus... guess im gunna play tonight


----------



## Redflea

What's taking so long? This is ridiculous, I've been waiting what, a few minutes at least. Give me jelly bean!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ

Redflea said:


> What's taking so long? This is ridiculous, I've been waiting what, a few minutes at least. Give me jelly bean!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


These things take seconds you know. They don't happen immediately.


----------



## trueagle

Will it end up on toro

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## p011uX

jdkoreclipse said:


> Im on it right now . Im not sleeping until i get jb on my toro.


I will love you forever.


----------



## andrewjt19

p011uX said:


> I need to change my pants..
> 
> Awaiting toro


HAHAHAHA hilarious...


----------



## jdkoreclipse

p011uX said:


> I will love you forever.


Im posting it in the dev section now.


----------



## shay d. life

_I can see the future of this thread..._


----------



## Adelos

jdkoreclipse said:


> Im posting it in the dev section now.


Can you tell what works/what doesn't or should we just wait for the post?


----------



## jdkoreclipse

Adelos said:


> Can you tell what works/what doesn't or should we just wait for the post?


It looks like the phone is stuck in 1X right now, but it could be my phone since im sending it back to vzw and getting replacement due to data issue


----------



## Adelos

jdkoreclipse said:


> It looks like the phone is stuck in 1X right now, but it could be my phone since im sending it back to vzw and getting replacement due to data issue


Not a matter for me since my Galaxy Nexus is just a media player now (no longer my main phone). The big concern is probably the camera.


----------



## altimax98

jdkoreclipse said:


> It looks like the phone is stuck in 1X right now, but it could be my phone since im sending it back to vzw and getting replacement due to data issue


I only get phone signal at work and home anyways....wifi ftw lol..

I guess i can deal with the awful radio since its a nexus


----------



## dmeadows013

No better timing to buy a Nexus


----------



## KemikalElite

roman said:


> Is this for the GSM version?


No, This is Patrick.


----------



## coggy9

Has anyone extracted the APKs and see if Google Now or any new features work on ICS?


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

KemikalElite said:


> No, This is Patrick.


 LOL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Melon Bread

So just do a nandroid restore of this on my GSM Galaxy Nexus (From the Play Store) and it will be rocking JB?


----------



## robkoehler

MD5 mismatch


----------



## abqnm

CurrentWeb said:


> HEY B16 I FLASHED THIS IN STOCK RECOVERY ON MY UNROOTED VERIZON NEXUS NOW IT WON'T WORK I BLAME YOU


Smells like xda...

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## TheChad

So I flashed this without factory wipe and now when I take a dump the power goes out in my house. Any quick fixes? Preferably as a flash able zip.


----------



## static416

robkoehler said:


> MD5 mismatch


Me too. Tried second download and got the same thing.


----------



## AshG

TheChad said:


> So I flashed this without factory wipe and now when I take a dump the power goes out in my house. Any quick fixes? Preferably as a flash able zip.


You're holding Volume Up instead of Volume Down when you hit the flushbar. Get it right, duh.


----------



## TheChad

AshG said:


> You're holding Volume Up instead of Volume Down when you hit the flushbar. Get it right, duh.


Sh*t...was just holding my phone upside down. Thanks, Ash!


----------



## Thracks

Does anyone have a nandroid from TWRP, instead of CWM? 

//EDIT: Here's a flashable zip of this dump.


----------



## AshG

Working on getting mirrors added now.


----------



## AshG

Thracks said:


> Does anyone have a nandroid from TWRP, instead of CWM?
> 
> //EDIT: Here's a flashable zip of this dump.


Check the OP, it's a TWRP file. Just updated it to reflect.


----------



## AshG

Added one mirror and a link to radio files.


----------



## eltechno

static416 said:


> Me too. Tried second download and got the same thing.


the problem is the nandroid md5 file is asking for 2 files missing

8eaa5cef2d386704de2f8f666eb44f87 boot.img
bd0635bafd5152b3957fe25a23e6d9a8 cache.ext4.tar missing **
52d9145c60125025bf11c78c0f67e548 data.ext4.tar missing **
cd014088fd15e58554b6ca65c21f9664 recovery.img
6c11ceffd9ec0259b2d8598c482b9bef system.ext4.tar


----------



## eltechno

i've restore the nandroid backup with clockworkmod and did a FULL reset i got the JeallyBean Running 

Maguro


----------



## hev88

eltechno said:


> i've restore the nandroid backup with clockworkmod and did a FULL reset i got the JeallyBean Running
> 
> Maguro


Build number - JRN84D?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## eltechno

hev88 said:


> Build number - JRN84D?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


the Build # is JRN84D as you wrote  working fine


----------



## hev88

eltechno said:


> the Build # is JRN84D as you wrote  working fine


Same here. Seemed off I thought it was gonna cone with chrome but that is the tablet. Just wanted to make sure 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## keeganjacobson

Can someone post bootloader as well? I believe we'll have everything we'll need without having to go through an incremental process after that.


----------



## Llanor

Goddamn, TWRP is a pile of shit. Ugh.


----------



## Thracks

According to this, the bootloader is still PRIMELA03.


----------



## shay d. life

Do you still have root with this?
Still haven't flashed yet.


----------



## Thracks

Whoa, whoa, whoa. The CWM-flashable radio in the OP is DVKK6, the Australian/Telstra radio from Android 4.0.1. This is not the right radio.


----------



## eltechno

Thracks said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa. The CWM-flashable radio in the OP is DVKK6, the Australian/Telstra radio from Android 4.0.1. This is not the right radio.


modify your radio according to your needs use this link (spanish) with the Radio's recopilation

http://www.htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=349304


----------



## Llanor

Thracks said:


> modify your radio according to your needs use this link (spanish) with the Radio's recopilation
> 
> http://www.htcmania....ad.php?t=349304


Isn't it already established that the radio we already have should work fine?


----------



## ChaosZero112

WiFi won't connect for me


----------



## eltechno

Llanor said:


> It also says i9350 not i9250. Dafuq is OP doing?


is reporting that serial because the RADIO is not the correct install the XXLA2 for Europe or the one you use to use


----------



## hev88

Anyone try to root this bad boy yet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shay d. life

Again...
Does this keep root?


----------



## eltechno

ChaosZero112 said:


> WiFi won't connect for me


Check for your RADIOS aswell could be that issues


----------



## eltechno

Shay D. Life said:


> Again...
> Does this keep root?


actually this dump have superuser means have root


----------



## shay d. life

eltechno said:


> actually this dump have superuser means have root


Thank you.


----------



## eltechno

my first youtube video


----------



## hev88

eltechno said:


> actually this dump have superuser means have root


Used clockworkmod download. No superuser, busybox, or recovery was gonna try it just wanted to see if it had been done yet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shay d. life

hev88 said:


> Used clockworkmod download. No superuser, busybox, or recovery was gonna try it just wanted to see if it had been done yet
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I had a feeling about that one.


----------



## eltechno

hev88 said:


> Used clockworkmod download. No superuser, busybox, or recovery was gonna try it just wanted to see if it had been done yet
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


i use the nandroid dump, just modding the md5 file (deleting the missing files) and making a full reset, it have root and supersuper.apk


----------



## hev88

Shay D. Life said:


> I had a feeling about that one.


Ya. No biggie though. You get a nexus to run the latest build sometimes losing root is the price you pay. All I have to say is project butter is winning!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Melon Bread

Updated via Rom Manager (CWM) and am having no WIFI issues


----------



## ChaosZero112

eltechno said:


> Updated via Rom Manager (CWM) and am having no WIFI issues


Ah, nvm then...


----------



## hev88

eltechno said:


> i use the nandroid dump, just modding the md5 file (deleting the missing files) and making a full reset, it have root and supersuper.apk


Mind giving me a hint as to what files

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## eltechno

hev88 said:


> Mind giving me a hint as to what files
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


this is the original nandroid.md5

8eaa5cef2d386704de2f8f666eb44f87 boot.img
bd0635bafd5152b3957fe25a23e6d9a8 cache.ext4.tar
52d9145c60125025bf11c78c0f67e548 data.ext4.tar
cd014088fd15e58554b6ca65c21f9664 recovery.img
6c11ceffd9ec0259b2d8598c482b9bef system.ext4.tar

remove
chache and data

is should looks like that, (remember to do a full wipe)

8eaa5cef2d386704de2f8f666eb44f87 boot.img
cd014088fd15e58554b6ca65c21f9664 recovery.img
6c11ceffd9ec0259b2d8598c482b9bef system.ext4.tar


----------



## DarthG

Seeing as how this only includes system partition backup, I assume your user apps and data remain intact? (Meaning no need to wipe data or factory reset, just cache & dalvik)?


----------



## Souper

http://goo.gl/8ztUC

here's a torrent i created for the nandroid backup the OP created all credit goes to him

torrent makes great mirrors if people just seed


----------



## goldfingerfif

Here's another mirror
http://d-h.st/ExI

Problem is the default.prop is set ro.secure=1 so a lot of rooted apps won't work but root from shell works through adb. adb also will not let you remount.


----------



## Jarhezion

I used the clock work mod download, what do I have to do to get my recovery working again?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sergej931

Just flash it again.


----------



## Jarhezion

It says, an error occurred attempting to run privileged commands.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sergej931

yes, root access isn't working for me too.


----------



## eltechno

guys for some reason the root privilegies are not working at all, i tried to "re-root" again and again with no success, i think something is blocking to be root or the root method need to change :S *weird*


----------



## Michael97F

Hey can someone extract the Google Now APK? I don't want to have to root, flash, update my phone etc. just want the app! Thank you!


----------



## eltechno

Michael97F said:


> Hey can someone extract the Google Now APK? I don't want to have to root, flash, update my phone etc. just want the app! Thank you!


so far i remember google now its part of the OS not an apk, in jelly bean you just click in google search and it will work, someone correct me if im wrong


----------



## coggy9

eltechno said:


> so far i remember google now its part of the OS not an apk, in jelly bean you just click in google search and it will work, someone correct me if im wrong


Google Now is contained in an APK. Velvet.apk. However, simply installing it on ICS will not work.


----------



## pacherecords

i can´t flash the .zip with cwm failed to sntall, i have an international GSM GNEX, but using a tool i install an original takju image, but when i try to flash the Jellybean .zip the process failed, any suggestion??? =,(y


----------



## DeadmanIncJS

i want to try JB, but I'm thinking I will just wait until it's in a ROM (#cm9). I'd rather not lose root


----------



## Jarhezion

If anyone figures out a way to gain root access please share 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty

Jarhezion said:


> If anyone figures out a way to gain root access please share
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Flash a ROM that supports it (I.e. = http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28473-rom-jds-jellybean-v21-everything-workswifi-fixed/)


----------



## eltechno

pacherecords said:


> i can´t flash the .zip with cwm failed to sntall, i have an international GSM GNEX, but using a tool i install an original takju image, but when i try to flash the Jellybean .zip the process failed, any suggestion??? =,(y


the zip file contain the nandroid backup, just need to extract and copy into the GSM GNEX (sdcard) and us the clockworkmod to restore it, just remember to modify the nandroid.md5 file


----------



## Jarhezion

I can't seem to even get into recovery to flash though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty

Jarhezion said:


> I can't seem to even get into recovery to flash though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Then reflash recovery.


----------



## eltechno

miketoasty said:


> Flash a ROM that supports it (I.e. = http://rootzwiki.com...orkswifi-fixed/)


but the file say "toro" this will work for the GSM International ? 'cause the first zip works smoothlly


----------



## tory420

Uploading the systemdump extracted as we speak cheers


----------



## miketoasty

eltechno said:


> but the file say "toro" this will work for the GSM International ? 'cause the first zip works smoothlly


Sorry, didn't realize you were looking for the GSM version...


----------



## eltechno

miketoasty said:


> Sorry, didn't realize you were looking for the GSM version...


i mean the dump file said TORO and my Nexus is MAGURO


----------



## tory420

Extracted system dump! enjoy!!

http://d-h.st/cWr


----------



## tory420

deodexing now and will upload and share


----------



## tory420

Deodexed version found here
*http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28532-deodexed-jellybean/*


----------



## dancing-bass

Hey guys, somewhat of a noob here (from Android Central, same name there). I skimmed this thread, but didn't see what I was looking for. I'm hoping someone has a zip file of JB for my GSM Galaxy Nexus (maybe I missed it). Seemed there have been some issues so far, so I can wait.

MY Gnex was originally a Yakuux build, which I rooted and flashed to Takju, currently running AOKP's b40.

So, my question is: is there a somewhat stable GSM build available in zip? I don't use CWM as a general rule, normally just copy the zip to the phone and flash from recovery. If not, I'm not in any rush. I love AOKP, so what I'm running works. All my important stuff is backed up to both my desktop and to dropbox, so I'm not too worried about loosing stuff (unless of course I brick my phone. Then I'd be pissed)

So yeah, This is both at "Hello RoozWiki" post and a "help/educate a noob" post.


----------



## Barf

You have to.look in the GSM development section. Welcome.to.rootz!


----------



## crecsky

Hey Guys,

Trying to restore this using CWM and I get an MD5 mismatch. Is there any workaround?

Thanks.


----------



## miketoasty

crecsky said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Trying to restore this using CWM and I get an MD5 mismatch. Is there any workaround?
> 
> Thanks.


Your backup has become corrupt, not really much you can do.


----------



## themetatron

since flashing, i've tried to go to different ROM but i'm now stuck. Entered fastboot, but never get fastboot usb. Odin Flashed to IMM76D, still unlocked but cannot access fastboot to relock, unlock and reroot. the error i get in fastboot is "fastboot command read error -2147483647." I've tried win7, ubuntu 12.04, different usb cables. nothing seems to resolve this. bootloader is unlocked, but fastboot does not respond


----------



## BishopGalaxys

Yeah...gfood news !
tic tac tic tac








B


----------



## turkishcobra1

roman said:


> Is this for the GSM version?


 Thread title...
* GSM GALAXY NEXUS 4.1 DUMP*


----------



## volcom45

eltechno said:


> this is the original nandroid.md5
> 
> 8eaa5cef2d386704de2f8f666eb44f87 boot.img
> bd0635bafd5152b3957fe25a23e6d9a8 cache.ext4.tar
> 52d9145c60125025bf11c78c0f67e548 data.ext4.tar
> cd014088fd15e58554b6ca65c21f9664 recovery.img
> 6c11ceffd9ec0259b2d8598c482b9bef system.ext4.tar
> 
> remove
> chache and data
> 
> is should looks like that, (remember to do a full wipe)
> 
> 8eaa5cef2d386704de2f8f666eb44f87 boot.img
> cd014088fd15e58554b6ca65c21f9664 recovery.img
> 6c11ceffd9ec0259b2d8598c482b9bef system.ext4.tar


Can you please just post your MD5 file for some of us? I've wasted so much time over this! Have tried modding the MD5 in Word, Notepad, Wordpad, and continue to get the fail every time. Can't believe whoever posted this image didn't include the 2 missing files as this has me pulling my hair out! Someone please either post a working MD5 file, or the 2 missing files for the original package, or some other means of getting this installed through ClockWorkMod Recovery. Much thanks!

PS - Should we be deleting the .DS_Store file which does not have an MD5 entry? Could that be a prob?


----------

